# 7-5-12 Bluegill



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bluegill bite was on fire fished about an hour and ran out of bait. Good evenining with the family


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a nice haul...those will fry up beautifully! Congrats.


----------



## SWEETWATERCAPTAIN (May 23, 2012)

*Bluegill*

Where were you at?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Blackwater


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice ur always killing those lil guys!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

love those bream! that would feed me just fine...

good job...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice haul I spoke with a guy at the bagdad launch the other day he showed me some huge ones caught on crickets. I'm asking about their tolerance of sality content water did you catch yours down by bay or upper BW? I guess shell crackers would probably be more down by the bay


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Caught them up Blackwater,went back this evening and had same results I have caught a lot of bluegill south of the I10 bridge on blackwater,course shellcracker are up Backwater all the way down to Fundy bayou by Big cat.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice! Now I'm hungry! Thanks! lol


----------

